
Should NoSQL startups be afraid of DynamoDB? - FluidDjango
http://gigaom.com/cloud/should-nosql-startups-be-afraid-of-dynamodb/
======
mark_l_watson
I think that the market is also huge for small developers who don't want to
pay for admin and infrastructure, want to be able to go on vacation and be
fairly certain their data store will be available, etc. The question is how
this large pie will be divided up.

------
rogerbinns
I haven't seen the ability to run DynamoDB locally such as during development.
That's an issue for me.

~~~
mark_l_watson
A few days ago on a HN thread, Werner Vogels responded to my comment about
this saying that it is on their features list.

I agree with you: one thing that AppEngine did very well: smooth local and
deployed work flow.

~~~
mark_l_watson
BTW, I wrote up my little experiment using DynamoDB with a Ruby client a few
das ago: [http://blog.markwatson.com/2012/01/yes-dynamodb-managed-
data...](http://blog.markwatson.com/2012/01/yes-dynamodb-managed-data-service-
is.html)

